# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Sentence to inifinity

## Mr.Zunz

Ok so here is how it works;

I start with 3 words, you make the next 3 words, it must be follow-up and create a good sentence with the 3 words I typed, or the person that posted before you.

Here goes: 

There once was

----------


## Ground Zero

somebody called Mr.Zunz

----------


## lol97899

, Mr.Zunz had problems

----------


## Skunk5

:He couldn't breath

----------


## Ground Zero

because he had

----------


## Trollblod

A tumor in

----------


## Ground Zero

his butt because

----------


## Trollblod

he got raped

----------


## Ground Zero

by this song

----------


## Trollblod

> by this song


Really brutal, anyways

----------


## Zoidberg

he pooped on

----------


## Ground Zero

Zoidberg, who then

----------


## Trollblod

had an intense

----------


## Skunk5

orgasm. Later that

----------


## Ground Zero

millisecond, he died

----------


## Dobbs

His mum had

----------


## The Toxic Deer

a retarded baby

----------


## lol97899

which had problems

----------


## The Toxic Deer

getting a woman

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

in bed with

----------


## 0-0-7

A toothed Vajay

----------


## Trollblod

'cause he was

----------


## Ground Zero

called Vinland, also

----------


## Skunk5

, he couldn't cry

----------


## Trollblod

. There was also

----------


## Zantas

cause this song

----------


## Mr.Zunz

is made by

----------


## Skunk5

> cause this song





> Eish... dude you screwed up the story,to bring it back Vinland has to edit his post with something that goes with "he couldnt cry" and "cause this song"


a smelly Indian.

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Who once had

----------


## 0-0-7

a toothed vajay

----------


## Zantas

in his retardant

----------


## zee kill

was a problem

----------


## Trollblod

about a ****tard

----------


## Opirity

the end.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> the end.


 You're doing it wrong! Don't hijack my thread! >:3

----------


## Forgiving

from being homo

----------


## Trollblod

he started to

----------


## Claiver

talk about fishfilets

----------


## Ground Zero

but they were

----------


## The Lex

old, so he

----------


## nicetauren1

went home running

----------


## Flushie

the end of.

----------


## bestestNameEvar

to his ugly-ass

----------


## Trollblod

which was also

----------


## alj03

i like turtles

----------


## d3rrial

wich are not

----------


## Mr.Zunz

There once was somebody called Mr.Zunz, Mr.Zunz had problems: He couldn't breath because he had A tumor in his butt because he got raped by this song Really brutal, anyways he pooped on Zoidberg, who then had an intense orgasm. Later that millisecond, he died.
His mum had a retarded baby which had problems getting a woman in bed with A toothed Vajay 'cause he was called Vinland, also, he couldn't cry. cause this song is made by a smelly Indian.
Who once had a toothed vajay in his retardant. from being homo he started to talk about fishfilets but they were old, so he went home running to his ugly-ass which was also I like turtles wich are not ...

Pwetty retarded sentences but, hell.. who cares ^^ (ignore this post, just continue)

----------


## onlymayoo

To save our Fort Myers, which is open for 14 years, has the highest sales in the retail store in 

the chain, since I took place in 2009 Aion Gold March. I 

attribute our success to Buy WOW Gold service. In this day and age 

that, look what the people, and we stand behind all sell what we do. But my secret weapon is my 

friend Shawn Kennedy. He is simply a genius when it comes to building custom battery, and he knows 

how to sell instant WOW Gold. People think this is just a 

car battery space. We do a lot of aggressive advertising, but customers still go every day asking 

for oil change. Are you surprised by what we have. We build almost anything. In construction, a 

spare battery for a drill almost as much as buying a new 
drill Aion Gold. :Smile:

----------

